# مناظير داخليه جامده جدا اتفرج ومش هاتندم



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

*اليكم بعض صور المنظير الداخليه من تصميمي و ارجو ابداء رأيكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

يا ريد تدونى رأيكم


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز (2 يوليو 2007)

بجد بجد جامدين اوي


----------



## vrayman (2 يوليو 2007)

متشكر يا بشمهندس احمد


----------



## DOSH (2 يوليو 2007)

اولا : ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله و يبقى فى افضل و افضل

ثانيا : الصورة الثانية هى اقواهم لانها فى تفكير جدى و عالى جدا و مستواه قوى ما شاء الله و اللونين مع بعض الرمادى و الاحمر اختيار موفق جدا جدا.

ثالثا : الصورتيين الاخريين جيدين و هذا تقديرى لهم لانهم كانوا محتاجيين شغل اكتر و تفكير اكتر.

بس فى الاجمالى ان شاء الله لك مستقبل جيد جدا.

ارجو الا اضايقك بتعليقى و لكنه رايي......


----------



## كريم العاني (2 يوليو 2007)

جميلة جدا بس حقيقة الصورة الثانية اجمل 
مع التوفيق


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (2 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة عجبتني الصورة الثالثة وخاصة اللون الأخضر(الزيتي) كأنه هدا الديكور نابع من الطبيعة


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (2 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة عجبتني الصورة الثالثة وخاصة اللون الأخضر(الزيتي) كأنه هدا الديكور نابع من الطبيعة


----------



## m.latreche (2 يوليو 2007)

كل الصور رائعة و لها ميزة خاصة تميزها.


----------



## م.حمودي (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرا والله يجزاك خير وأجمل صوره هي الثالثة والبساطة الي فيها روعة


----------



## vrayman (2 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا جماعة على الرد الجميل


----------



## amr_hulk (4 يوليو 2007)

الصوره التالته حلوه جدا من حيث اللون وايضا فكره الشباك حلوه ....... ممتاز يا بشمهندس اياد


----------



## المهندس قسام (4 يوليو 2007)

والله ياأخي صور روعة .

جميلة جدآ ,,, أحسنت صنعآ اخي بوركت


----------



## vrayman (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم


----------



## zoromba (4 يوليو 2007)

تمام جدا يا واد


----------



## vrayman (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا زرمبه


----------



## فاطمه الجمل (4 يوليو 2007)

بجد كلها حلوة قوى تحفه يريت تقولى نوع الاضاءه الى استخدمتها


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (4 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة صور رائعة واظن الثانية اجملهم
مشكووور


----------



## vrayman (4 يوليو 2007)

ايه فين الردود


----------



## vrayman (5 يوليو 2007)

*الا ضاء المتخدمة vray light*

الا ضاء المتخدمة vray light


فاطمه الجمل قال:


> بجد كلها حلوة قوى تحفه يريت تقولى نوع الاضاءه الى استخدمتها


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

يابنى انت خلاص عديت ما شاء الله


----------



## ibrahims (7 يوليو 2007)

الصورة جميله ...................رقم 2 لون الاحذيه ماتشينج مع اللون بالمكتبه والسقف


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (7 يوليو 2007)

جميلة جدا وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## الوفية دائما (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الصراحة اجمل صورة هي الثانية .......اروع وحدة ..مشكووووووراخي الكريم


----------



## معمارية جديدة (8 يوليو 2007)

واااااااااااااااااااااااو تحف ماشاء الله
وينك انت من زمان ندور على مصمم داخلي 
تسلم ايدك هذا من صنع ال3d ماكس موتمام؟؟
والله الغالبية كالو الثانية وهي فعلا رائعة لكن الاولى رهيبة احساس عصري خاصة الكرسي الوردي رهيب طراز حداثة لكن لو مكثر شوية الالوان والتفاصي كان صار اروع من الثاني
جهد حلوووووووو ومتعوب علي عاشت الايادي


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

حلويننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

فيهم واحد ما فتح


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

هى هى هى لا انا كدا الحمد لله عرفت اربى


----------



## vrayman (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل شىء


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 يوليو 2007)

بجد يسلموا ايديك اثلجت صدري صراحةً
وتستحق اسمك بجد انت اسم على مسمى
وطبعاً كلهم حلوين بجد
الصورة الاولى توحي بالهدوء
والثانية توحي بالحيوية والجراءة
والثالثة توحي بالاسترخاء
وبصراحة انا عجبتني الصورة الثانية كثير
ربنا يزيدك والى الامام دوما


----------



## سموالشيخ (11 يوليو 2007)

ايش هذا البرنامج اللي استخدمته ؟ ماشاءلله تبارك الله جميل جداً


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (12 يوليو 2007)

الصورة رقم 3 رائعة بس مين اللى نكش السرير:87:


----------



## vrayman (14 يوليو 2007)

محمد زرمبه ببعتلك السلام


----------



## vrayman (14 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل شىء


----------



## vrayman (14 يوليو 2007)

يعنى كنت لسه صاحى من النوم


----------



## vrayman (15 يوليو 2007)

يا ريت لو حد عند مواقع للأنتريور يبعتلى


----------



## حاتم خليفه بن علي (15 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله الصرر جميل جدا ربى يوافقك وتقدم لنا المزيد من الافكار الجميله


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ومن رايي الصورة التانية والتالتة حلوين كتير


----------



## محمد منتصر مزيك (16 يوليو 2007)

الصور رائعة جداً ولكن أرجو منك أن تعلمني قواعد الرسم للمنا ظير الداخلية والزوايا المستخدمة وأنا أسف للأزعاج


----------



## vrayman (16 يوليو 2007)

استخدمت الاتوكاد فى عمل الفراغ و الفراى فى التصميم


----------



## zoromba (17 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## م.أماني كامل (17 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ...حقيقي رائع


----------



## camohano (18 يوليو 2007)

التالتة تابتة يا معلم


----------



## vrayman (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## raghad (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
مجهود بالفعل جيد جدا في هذه الصور 
بس الصورة الثانية بالتاكيد احلى صورة فيهم لانها فعلا تحمل داخلها تفكير حقيقي والوان بديعة
الصورة الاولى طريقة التلاعب بالالوان لطيفة جدا لكنها تحتاج دراسة اكثر للاثاث 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك في عملك ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (20 يوليو 2007)

1+2+3 = . زياد الجامد


----------



## zoromba (21 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## vrayman (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## زينة عبد الله (26 يوليو 2007)

فعلا هذه التصاميم تدل على ذوق رفيع واجمل صور الاولى والثانية وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 يوليو 2007)

الصورة الاولى كئيبة
الثانية ولا اروع
الثالثه لم توفق في اللون حيث انها غرفة للراحة والنوم بينما اللون الاخضر يعث الحياه

بالتوفيق


----------



## م/سحر (27 يوليو 2007)

الصوره التانيه افضلهم وكمان التالته حلوه بس عايزه اضاءه احسن عشان توضح


----------



## أروى (27 يوليو 2007)

بجد شغل جميل جدا 
ماشاء الله عليك
بس بصراحة اكتر صورة عجبانى هى الصورة التانية
والاتنين التانيين جمال بردة 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## عاشق المعمار (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور

مناظير جداً روووعة


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## vrayman (31 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل شىء


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## علاء السنس2000 (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

الاولى جميله جدا


----------



## koky55 (1 أغسطس 2007)

كل الصور رائعة


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (3 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## metalsword (3 أغسطس 2007)

الصور كلها جميلة .أعجبتني الصورة الاولى أكثر, مع أن الثلاثة ممتازات. 
جهد كبير أشكرك عليه, وأتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (6 أغسطس 2007)

هذا التصميم والابلاشششششششششششششششششششششششششش
شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## رسول الفهد (6 أغسطس 2007)

صور جميله جدا وتصميم رائع عاشت ايدك وحلاهم الصوره الثانيه


----------



## rahel (7 أغسطس 2007)

الصور جميله جدا 
انا عجبتني الاولي الوانها جميله جدا


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## alaa_1986 (10 أغسطس 2007)

كلهم حلوين اوييييي ما شاء الله 
الثالثة اكتر واحدة عجبتني بس الاولى والتانية حلويين جدا


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## م/امل (11 أغسطس 2007)

حلوين الصورة رقم 2 اجمل


----------



## الصغيرة (11 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله صور جميلة
الثلاث خطوط البيضاء في الصورة الثالثة قمة في الجمال


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ردكم


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## لندا محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

انا عجبتنى الثانية اووى والاولى والتالتة برضه حلوين بس الثانية احلى فيها فكر .


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (15 أغسطس 2007)

*كل الصور جميلة*

اريد ان اعرف ببرنامج اية انت عملت الصور دى
ارجو الرد:4:


----------



## vrayman (15 أغسطس 2007)

انا عملته برنامج 3dmax


----------



## vrayman (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر ردكم يا جماعه


----------



## vrayman (16 أغسطس 2007)

coooooooooooooooool


----------



## miss decor (16 أغسطس 2007)

كلهم حلوين وذوق


----------



## aymanmosa (16 أغسطس 2007)

والله كنت اتمني ان اشارك برأي ولكن للاسف الصور والمناظير لم استطيع تحميلها ولا اعرف السبب
علي العموم ربنا يوفقك اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (17 أغسطس 2007)

كل الصور رائعة :28:


----------



## ابو ميعاد (18 أغسطس 2007)

جميلة جداً وفيها تفكير عميق ,,, أتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح ....


----------



## wfayez (18 أغسطس 2007)

ما اعجبنى فى الصورة الثالثة هو مساحة الشباك الكبيرة. موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## amroush00000 (20 أغسطس 2007)

ابقى حط جالسه للشباك


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم


----------



## rafter (22 أغسطس 2007)

هى فعلا جامده


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (26 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم مناظير داخلية ممتاز دليل على فكر ممتاز في التصميم الفراغ الداخلي


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wesaaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله حلوين جدا تسلم الايادي 
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ونطلب المزيد


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (28 أغسطس 2007)

كثير كلاسيك


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## rose_arc (29 أغسطس 2007)

على جد مناظير جامدة اوي ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## vrayman (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور عزيزي على هذة الصور الجميلة


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## waleedd (22 يناير 2010)

عاوزيين دقه اكتر و vray باضائه احسن بس بصراحه التلاته معقولين جدا


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

تصاميم رائعة ومميزة


----------



## hermione (22 يناير 2010)

بصراحه محتارة جدا كلهم حلى من بعض وكل صورة فيها حاجه مخليها اجمل من الباقى
الصورة جمالها فى بساطتها
الصورة التانيه فى تفكير متميز
الصورة التالته اجمل مافيها الالوان والاضاءة 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله واسفه على الاطاله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 يناير 2010)

SubZero >>> هلا بيك يا فيراوي .... شغل جامد و تصاميم (أخيرا) مختلفة عن الأيفرموشنات اللي موجودة في السوق (أكيد أنت عارفها) أحب الناس المجتهدة ... برافو مسيو


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (23 يناير 2010)

عمل رائع جدا وجميع الصور جميلة
اتمنى لك التوفيق
تحياتي.....


----------



## al araby 82 (3 فبراير 2010)

رائـــــــــــــــــــع


----------

